# Ridiculous Loose Mineral contents?



## mistivydel (Apr 22, 2013)

So I'm a little nervous to share about this because it will probably be exposing my ignorance in one way or another, but I'm ok with doing that to figure out what the deal is with these minerals that I've been using! 
I have three Nigerian Dwarf goats, and they're my first so I'm still definitely learning how to keep them as happy and healthy as possible. I started using a new brand of minerals that my local feed store recommended, but I stupidly trusted them a little too much because although I checked for general contents of the minerals I didn't really look at how much of each vitamin/mineral was in the mixture. Here's the stats:

Ash (Max) 20%
Calcium (Min) 25% (Max) 25%
Phosphorus (Min) 5%
Sodium (Min) 25% (Max) 25%
Magnesium (Min) 5%
Copper (Min) 3 PPM
Zinc (Min) 3PPM
Salt (Min) 5% (Max) 5%
Iodine (Min) 3 PPM
Selenium (Min) 5 PPM (Max) 10 PPM
Vitamin A (Min) 3 IU/LB
Vitamin E (Min) 3 IU/LB

Am I crazy, or does this have an extreme amount of calcium and nowhere near enough Copper, Selenium, or Vitamins?? Just comparing it to other brands, even brands that folks usually say is too much filler, makes it seem entirely inadequate. It seems so off, that I'm wondering if there's something I'm missing? Why have people in my area been requesting these minerals? 

I'm already switching to a different brand, it just seems wrong to me. I will say that my goats' hooves are thicker than I've ever seen them thanks to all that calcium! Thank goodness I don't have any wethers or they'd have stones left and right...

Any insights are very welcome!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 22, 2013)

Actually it's higher P not Ca that will give them UC. 

But yes you are very right. Those minerals are horrible. Glad you are dumping them.

Get mineral with at least 2:1 Ca to P, no more that 12% salt, high copper and selenium content.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Also, your ppm of copper says 3? Mine is 1800 for goats.

I would switch asap.*


----------



## mistivydel (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok, thanks for confirming my suspicions. I'm switching to Sweetlix as soon as they come into the store. I had to request that they order them, all they had available was this garbage and Purina brand which I've heard is mostly filler too! 
I'm so sorry for the goats in my area whose owners are only giving them those options for minerals.


----------



## Martin's Grove (May 13, 2013)

What is a good brand of loose minerals for goats?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 13, 2013)

Mine will only eat the high dollar Manna Pro, it's a gray colored mineral.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2013)

*Mine are on the SWEETLIX 16:8 Meat Maker Mineral (11682) loose mineral, they love it.


http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C14A34/meat-maker-products.aspx
*


----------



## meme (May 13, 2013)

We use Manna Pro. I have heard Sweetlix is better, but I haven't seen it around here.


----------

